# Newbie Sampler Has Arrived



## psu08 (Oct 7, 2007)

Based upon reviews/recommendations, I placed an order about a week and a half ago for my first CC sampler to celebrate graduating from college in May. I mainly went with petit coronas in order to get a better side-by-side comparison of the brands. As seen below, I am now the proud owner of 3 packs of Saint Luis Rey PC's, Romeo Y Julieta PC's, Punch RS No.12's, Por Larranaga PC's, Montecristo No. 4's, Upmann Corona Majors, Cohiba Siglo II Tubo's, and Bolivar Tubos No. 2's. I also went with singles of Partagas Shorts, Trinidad Reyes, RASCC, SCdLH El Principe, and HdM Hoyo du Roi. I had to go with the Boli Tubo No. 2's since the site I ordered from was out of the PCs, and I had hoped to include a few others (mainly ERDM PC, Diplomaticos No. 4) which they were out of stock on too, but overall, I'm very happy with my purchase. It probably worked out for the better, since I was therefore able to stay under the budget I gave myself, and as another gorilla reminded me, I can always buy the ones I missed out on this time with my next purchase. Now comes the hard part of waiting to see how long I can hold out before smoking one...I'm hoping I can make it to my birthday in a couple of weeks since it will be my first CC, and I can't think of a better way to celebrate. I may have to hide them from myself so I have at least a few leftover for my graduation party.


----------



## SilverFox (Feb 19, 2008)

Those are some beautiful looking cigars

You have my vote on the Boli's, the RASS, the Coronos Major Tubos, and the San Cristobal..........the others I have yet to try so be sure to review them when you do.

That is a great pick up, made me want to smoke one right away.


----------



## Cadillac (Feb 28, 2007)

Very nice pick up indeed! How in the world will you be able to hold out for that long? I couldn't. In any case, once you get an appetite for quality cigars like that, watch out. Congrats. :tu


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

What a sampler.

Looks like you got a sampling of some of the top ones.

Smoke through them and enjoy them. Its going to be a great ride for you.


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

The fun begins!



psu08 said:


> ... I had to go with the Boli Tubo No. 2's since the site I ordered from was out of the PCs, and I had hoped to include a few others (mainly ERDM PC, Diplomaticos No. 4) which they were out of stock on too...


PM me your address please


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Great sampler and good idea to try 'em all out :dr


----------



## SR Mike (Feb 4, 2008)

Nice! That is what a sampler should look like!


----------



## tireiron (Sep 6, 2007)

Very nice pickup. Becareful, it only goes down hill from here.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

That looks like one fine line up, make sure and post some reviews of those smokes, I have yet to try any forbiden fruits and would like to know exactly what I am missing out on.


----------



## SmokinApe (Jun 20, 2007)

you're done for... RIP...


----------



## gnukfu (Dec 19, 2007)

Now that's how to do it! Very nice! :tu


----------



## yazzie (Dec 1, 2007)

Very Nice Haul :tu Make sure you also post some pics of the boxes you will be buying soon :r


----------



## freakygar (Dec 13, 2007)

WOW very nice indeed!!

Al


----------



## Costa (Jan 26, 2008)

Bah, low grade sampler, nothing to write home about. No Cohibo's.

(awesome pick-up and congrats on graduating college, very fine and deserving reward, what a way to celebrate.)


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Very nice selection. I think it will indeed provide you with the basic idea of the overall profiles. 

My prediction: you'll be buying boxes within the next 2 weeks


----------



## lenguamor (Nov 23, 2006)

Those are beautiful, you're going to have a lot of fun with them.

I envy you; your first Habano is like your first kiss...you never forget it, and no matter how many you have after that or how good, that first one will always remain special.

Enjoy!


----------



## Fishbeadtwo (May 30, 2006)

Very nice selection! You will not find a bad one in that bunch, only problem is finding the cash to order a box of each! :r


----------



## Scimmia (Sep 22, 2006)

Costa said:


> Bah, low grade sampler, nothing to write home about. No Cohibo's.
> 
> (awesome pick-up and congrats on graduating college, very fine and deserving reward, what a way to celebrate.)


haha, you're such a funny guy Costo, er Costa.

:ss

That's one impressive sampler. Enjoy!


----------



## dwhitacre (Jan 2, 2008)

Great find!!! Have fun!!!:ss


----------



## ritan (Oct 16, 2007)

That's a fine sampler, with an extensive range of taste profiles. I'm sure you'll enjoy them all. And yes, the slope gets better but steeper after this. :tu


----------



## longknocker (Dec 16, 2007)

lenguamor said:


> Those are beautiful, you're going to have a lot of fun with them.
> 
> I envy you; your first Habano is like your first kiss...you never forget it, and no matter how many you have after that or how good, that first one will always remain special.
> 
> Enjoy!


I agree!!! The Por Larranaga Habana I had last night, (MY first!) will always be my favorite CC! Very nice sampler, indeed! Congrats on your graduation!!!

Greg


----------



## psu08 (Oct 7, 2007)

Thank you for all of the kind words, and congratulations. I'm really looking forward to trying them, but I've been fighting off the flu the past few days, and its still cold and rainy/snowy up here, so the extra time will hopefully help me decide which to smoke first too. I'll do my best to review as many as I can.


----------



## NHsmoker (Feb 18, 2007)

That is quite a sampler. I have been thinking of making a sampler but I am afraid to venture into cc's because I've heard my nc's may not taste as good after. That being said I really want to try a rass as I hear such amazing things about them. Ohh the dilema


----------



## Jay Hemingway-cl (Oct 21, 2007)

Costa said:


> Bah, low grade sampler, nothing to write home about. No Cohibo's.


that cohibo thing makes me laugh everytime i see it!

oh and nice selection. love those new upman tubes.


----------



## mdtaggart (Sep 22, 2006)

nice sampler! nice knowin ya! :ss


----------



## rumballs (Mar 15, 2005)

mmblz said:


> PM me your address please


You should be getting a package on Thursday.
Better start smoking the ones you bought in preparation!


----------



## psu08 (Oct 7, 2007)

mmblz said:


> You should be getting a package on Thursday.
> Better start smoking the ones you bought in preparation!


I can't wait! Unfortunately, I'll be out of town for a job interview Thursday. Maybe I'll have to come back right after instead of waiting until Friday morning. Thanks again!


----------



## psu08 (Oct 7, 2007)

mmblz said:


> You should be getting a package on Thursday.
> * Better start smoking the ones you bought in preparation!*


Thanks to the beautiful day, I decided to take this advice, and light one up. My review of the RASCC is now in the reviews section.


----------

